# Minimum duration to stay and work in Australia for a PR holder



## aammiitt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am an IT professional from India who has a Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) visa. I got the PR by Dec 2011 and as per the regulations I need to visit Australia before Nov, 2012. The expiry of PR is in 2016.

I have the following queries.

1. I am thinking of start working in Australia in 2013 or 2014 due to personal commitments at home. What if I only go and spend 1 month in Australia before Nov, 2012 and come back home and continue to stay & work in my country. Does the PR remain with me in this scenario?

2. How many years of stay in Australia are mandatory in the stipulated 5 years to hold the PR and later apply for citizenship or Return Visa as per the Immigration laws.

I would appreciate if I get the much needed answers to the above queries and help me to take a wise decision.

Thanks,
Amit


----------



## myozdream (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi,

We are on the same situation and would like to share some information that i have learned.

1. As long as you made your first landing before the required date then it is okay even if you stay there for just a day initially.
2. you need to stay for at least 2 years in order to apply for an RRV but can apply for emergency RRV good for 30 days just in case you are not qualified. for citizenship i think you need atleast 3 years.

I made my first landing already and planning to go back 2014. My PR will expire in 2016.

Please make your own research as well. Hope to exchange information with you along the way.


----------



## aammiitt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply  . I also get the similar info.

Will share with you more details in future.

Thanks,
Amit


----------

